# zombify yourself website



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I was just about to post this....

Found this this morning and allready done myself...
Need to get some better zombiefi-able ones though..


Here i am









Ruggerz


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

This is kinda what I look like in the morning....HAHA


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my God this was SO fun! Thanks for posting this Robo!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Apparently I really DO have a thick skull...









This photo was already asking for zombification: aside from the not-so-fitting grin, it was taken after a long day excavating on my 2008 paleontology dig, and I was still completely coated with mudrock grime. Perfect! The mussed up hair also adds a little something. I played a lot with the settings and decided to keep my corpse looking like it has probably terrorized camp but hasn't been around long-enough to be promptly dispatched by the tough and able land owners.

Also, I can't say how tickled I was to see something that looked like a rock hammer (OK, so it is more of a "weenie-pick," but I'm going to say it is a rock hammer) that you can plant in your head! On the dig, we often talk about our zombie-survival plans, and we concurred that our long-handled rock hammers and giant crowbars would be ideal.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is zombie me. I think I look nice as a member of the living dead.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks! That's a really cool website!

MsM


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

I remember there was a website charging to do this to you a few years ago, was nice to do it for free!

EDIT prefer this zombie me than the other one. I looked too healthy.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, here's me. I think I kinda went too far.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

malibuman said:


> Ok, here's me. I think I kinda went too far.


Ya think??? haha

Fantastic!

MsM


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugh, I think I'm gonna be sick - 





Just kidding - pretty cool


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's mine. This was fun to do.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

TOO COOL! Here's mine...


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Everyone looks so awesomely gross!  Yay!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> Apparently I really DO have a thick skull...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the smile kind of adds to the creepiness, you ever seen the movie the Evil Dead. That undead girl with the smile and giggles was REALLY creepy! 

I'm trying to get the site to work but it keeps telling me that I can't upload one of my pics from my pc because they are over 1 MB...?? 

Cool site nonetheless


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

ZOMBIE VAMPIRE!!!


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

eep.. that vampire needs 10cc of blood, stat!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't get my picture to load, it just looks like it's doing something, and then it just says done....but my picture doesn't show up in the window. I even left it for a while, to see if it just wasn't really finished yet, but it never loaded. I've tried several times, in firefox and in IE. Wondering if it's just me. I was so excited to try it out, but I can't!


----------



## thegrimavenger (Oct 14, 2008)

You might have to convert your pic to a smaller size, i did.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

How AWESOME!!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's me!!!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope, I tried that...my pic was way under 1mb. But, I tried it from my computer at work and it worked....so it must have something to do with my computer. Maybe Vista?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I think the smile kind of adds to the creepiness, you ever seen the movie the Evil Dead. That undead girl with the smile and giggles was REALLY creepy!


Aw, thanks (that's a complement in my book)...and...he he he, I'll swallow your soul! 


Couldn't resist.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

This is FREAKIN' AWESOME!! I'd show you mine, but I dont know how to download...I'm dumb. I guess I need an url...but then...who doesnt really every now and then?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

This is a hoot. Thanks, Robocop.


----------

